# In car CCTV...



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

With the way insurance is going up etc, im wondering if it is worth investing in one.

They are relativly cheap off the bay, and have seen one in action and seem worth it for under £25... I know you have to have CCTV stickers on your vehicle, but that wouldn't bother me.

Who else has one?


----------



## 666 (Dec 4, 2010)

i didn't no they did them, i have them around my house and garage so will have to look in to it

edit*

not something i will be getting any time soon, nothing really fit for the job


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Sirmally2 said:


> With the way insurance is going up etc, im wondering if it is worth investing in one.
> 
> They are relativly cheap off the bay, and have seen one in action and seem worth it for under £25... I know you have to have CCTV stickers on your vehicle, but that wouldn't bother me.
> 
> Who else has one?


For anti theft deterrent or while you are driving so you can have video evidence of who's at fault?


----------



## DW Sheriff (Apr 21, 2006)

Would you like this moving to the correct section?


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

But my BIG Question is are they accepted as evidence in court . I had some vandalism done to my cars on my front garden. As it was the second time , a local police officer came around . I asked the question about CCTV and he was very evasive when I asked could it be used in evidence in court


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

DW Sheriff said:


> Would you like this moving to the correct section?


Please... Sorry i should have posted this in motoring


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> For anti theft deterrent or while you are driving so you can have video evidence of who's at fault?


While driving... They are fitted on your windscreen and record all the time and save when the camera feels a vibration.

I have seen these in action and just wondered who else had one, are they as good as i've seen


----------



## 666 (Dec 4, 2010)

rob750 said:


> But my BIG Question is are they accepted as evidence in court . I had some vandalism done to my cars on my front garden. As it was the second time , a local police officer came around . I asked the question about CCTV and he was very evasive when I asked could it be used in evidence in court


even when cctv is used in court they get off with next to nothing

there's other ways its the footage is useful but wont go there:thumb:


----------



## DW Sheriff (Apr 21, 2006)

Sirmally2 said:


> Please... Sorry i should have posted this in motoring


No problem and thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

666 said:


> even when cctv is used in court they get off with next to nothing
> 
> there's other ways its the footage is useful but wont go there:thumb:


Its mainly for accident claims. I had an arguement with another young lad who drove into me. It was his fault as he pulled out from a side road. Anyway the police and insurance said he was at fault, but if its filmed there is no comeback...


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am highly tempted by this type of thing, you can get full blown systems for £200 upwards


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I've been thinking about one for a while. Driving in London is a nightmare at the best of times, last night I was sitting at a red light when a dumb ar$ed cyclist jumped the light straight into a black cab! He was ok, shaken up, bike in a mess but up and with it. Gave my details to the cabbie in case he wants to take it further. On my way home (depending on shift) I often have motor bikes 'filtering' on my side of the road straight towards me! It's only going to be a matter of time. 

You can get them from £40 upwards, but the more you pay the better the system. I'm looking at the Blackvue DR-400G, which is full HD recording, but also has GPS and speed included. This will also double up as a great trackday cam. 

Fish


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Have a look at this:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259699


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

Got one of these recently, quality is so so, but I do 900 miles a week so something may happen

Why the CCTV stickers?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Richard said:


> Why the CCTV stickers?


Someone told me that these need to be fitted somewhere on your vehicle. Just incase. You never know, may pull into a dogging layby and catch people in the act or something... Just what i was told


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> I am highly tempted by this type of thing, you can get full blown systems for £200 upwards


Not looking for anything too expensive, just something that will record the incident in a decent(ish) quality and will show what happened "Should" i be involved in an RTC.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

There's an app in the iPhone called Witness which turns your phone into a camera which records speed, location along with the video. 

Only about a couple of quid and might be worth trying out if you have an iPhone. Assume it's probably available for other smart phones too.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Alex_225 said:


> There's an app in the iPhone called Witness which turns your phone into a camera which records speed, location along with the video.
> 
> Only about a couple of quid and might be worth trying out if you have an iPhone. Assume it's probably available for other smart phones too.


69p at the mo. Downloading now. Although, I will have to get a bracket to get a decent front windscreen view now.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> There's an app in the iPhone called Witness which turns your phone into a camera which records speed, location along with the video.
> 
> Only about a couple of quid and might be worth trying out if you have an iPhone. Assume it's probably available for other smart phones too.


I use this... very good

:thumb:


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

You can also possibly contribute to this series of strangely addictive compilation videos.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Sirmally2 said:


> Not looking for anything too expensive, just something that will record the incident in a decent(ish) quality and will show what happened "Should" i be involved in an RTC.


Yes, me too. I bought something else from eBay that was recommended - never got it to work, and the installation disc put all sorts of lurgies on the PC that took an age to get rid. Not a happy bunny. But the linked camera looks ideal.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Sirmally2 said:


> While driving... They are fitted on your windscreen and record all the time and save when the camera feels a vibration.
> 
> I have seen these in action and just wondered who else had one, are they as good as i've seen


If so and you have an android phone, get yourself Autoguard and a good windscreen bracket. I use it everytime I drive.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

69p is a bargain. 

The only thing I found was that I was best off mounting the phone up by the rear view mirror in the Twingo due to the central speedo being in the way. Also it's not the widest angled lense, I would imagine a dedicated in car camera may have a better angle.

Either way though, it's worth it just in case you're involved in an accident. I mean even out of shot you'd hear the sound of an accident on it and it would show where you were exactly and what speed you were going.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Need to find a mount for my phone now... Can you recommend 1 cuey?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Brodit are very very good


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use this craddle...

http://www.maplin.co.uk/iphone-4-in-car-cradle-503144


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

I have just bought one from the original link! Thanks.
But while we are on about cradles, can anyone recommend a windscreen mount for a camcorder? I have a Samsung F 50.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well this is the one i've settled on

http://www.blackvuehd.co.uk/BlackVue_DR380G_HD.php

I've managed to source it £60 cheaper than advertised there. Do i get it professionally installed and cables hidden? Or do it myself


----------



## Dirtymonkey29 (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks good. What if your hit from the side/rear? Or if someone breaks in and nicks it? Does it upload to the cloud as well as memory card?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dirtymonkey29 said:


> Looks good. What if your hit from the side/rear? Or if someone breaks in and nicks it? Does it upload to the cloud as well as memory card?


No, im afraid not. If i get hit from the side, then it happens. Chances are if your hit from the side then they will either have to drive past you, or the vehicle will be rendered out of action.

I don't think it backs up. I will be taking it out of the vehicle when parked up anywhere unto ward. It mainly is parked on my driveway or at work. It doesnt go anywhere else really


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a t-eye now rebranded and imported by road hawk it films forward and with some type of fish eye lense on the back it films out the back, side windows and the passengers....


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Heres some footage of car cameras catching footage of some pretty nasty accidents.
I would imagine that if you had a camera onboard and something like this happened to you, then at least you would be covered when it came to claims etc..
Certainly makes you think quite seriously about investing in one of these cameras, which one though??











Kev


----------



## saloonsean (May 2, 2011)

http://forum.bmw5.co.uk/topic/70696-mints-2003-e39-530i-m-sport-back-from-the-bodyshop/page__st__120

see post 128.

I'm tempted by one of these with some of the shocking driving i see


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Tempted also would like one that ideally is hidden from view, does anyone have any pics of these installed both inside and from outside (like others worried it will be stolen etc)


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

As previously recommend in this thread. I use the Witness Driver app for the iPhone and the Maplin cradle.

69p app and £10 cradle.

Bargin!

Here's some footage of my uneventful journey this morning.

http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums...-B77A-56ECD0013969-12526-00000FD73443011C.mp4


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I would prefer hard wired/mounted version. Good idea for iPhone if in hire car etc though

Just downloaded app- looks good


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I used an iphone one but it drains your battery big time and you have to put it in and out every journey which gets boring very quickly. Also a call interrupts recording!


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

ardandy said:


> I used an iphone one but it drains your battery big time and you have to put it in and out every journey which gets boring very quickly. Also a call interrupts recording!


You shouldn't be answering call while driving


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

My car has builtin bluetooth!


----------

